# How to unlock disk?



## nightcrwlr (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Everybody,

I have a G3 (i think, powermac 5500) connected to a LAN with a PC running 2K adv server with a UAM volume.

I am able to see files on the UAM volume from the Mac, but every time I try to upload a file to the volume, it tells me the disk is locked. I have set permissions on the PC to allow everyone full control of the UAM volume, so it should not be a problem on the PC side.

Anybody know what I need to do? I know more about PCs than Macs so any help would be appreciated.

The Mac is running OS 9


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you logging in with an account that has admin rights?


----------



## nightcrwlr (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you mean on the PC or the Mac?

The PC is set up so that anyone has full control (Read & Write) of the UAM volume, and I believe the user account I use to connect has Administrative rights (I'm at work now but I'll double-check when I get home). As far as rights level on the Mac, I'm clueless about how to even check that.


----------



## slarti (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I network my macs and PCs all the time and each OS gives me a different headache. So far 2k/XP and OSX play nice. I have had the best results making an account on each device that is the same, username/password & rights.

On OSX you would go into the System Preferences to the Users applet. You would be able to verify rights there no problem. Anything before that I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## nightcrwlr (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm on OS 9 but I'll give that a try.

Thanks for the help


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

highlight the disk click once on it then do get info finder File menu item then uncheck Lock Disk


----------

